# Lionfish and Lobster video



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Two dives on the Timber Holes with Carl (Tarzan) and Brandon (Miller Time). 28 Lobster and about 25 or so Lionfish.

Enjoy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JpB02QfaLw


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice. How do you like that Hawaiian sling compared to a mini pole spear? Seems like a pole spear is easily operated by one hand compared to that, which takes two? A couple nice flounder there too, lots of nice fish!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Hell yeah I want a lionfish for my tank. Where was this?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

naclh2oDave said:


> Very nice. How do you like that Hawaiian sling compared to a mini pole spear? Seems like a pole spear is easily operated by one hand compared to that, which takes two? A couple nice flounder there too, lots of nice fish!


Agreed, but I can't hit anything with a pole spear...I seem to be more acurate with the sling.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Agreed, but I can't hit anything with a pole spear...I seem to be more acurate with the sling.


I hear ya! You are good with that!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice hunting. Craving lobster now


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple of those lion fish looked like hosses.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Where did you get the blue catch bag? - Ric


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Turtlebait said:


> Where did you get the blue catch bag? - Ric


 Dive shop on 98.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Dive shop on 98.


That would be Dive Pros.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That was a great video, I have many dives out there, love me some bug hunting, y'all were busy.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome shooting and lobster grabbing. You guys are machines!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Awsome Video !!!! I gotta get a GoPro.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job guys! I would think that Carl could load the boat with lionfish, you know, since it doesn't take a real speargun and they don't move very fast.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice. Some big lions there!


----------

